# Thanks a whole bunch !!



## babylonlord (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey folks, thank you for your assistance and help in setting up a WA 1K.2 with a ViP 211k.

Reading the discussions of other posts was great, lots of information, lots of help.

Again, thanks to those who take the time to respond in these forums.

Andy 

:sunsmile::sunsmile::sunsmile::sunsmile::sunsmile:


----------

